# Nelson Lake (Just added to Fishing Reports)



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Nelson Lake is located in the very center of ND, heated by a coal plant. 
Only down side is that the jet skiers like the lake too. State record Lm came out of there and many large crappie too. There is someone in the Dakota Magazine holding a 2.5 lb crappie caught out of nelson. I am orginally from florida but now stationed in minot. This lake is my salvation because I have been bass fishing all my life. I visit this lake alot and will be giving reports everytime I go.

All the peeps that fish Nelson should do the same


----------

